# Which Is The Best Mechanical Military Chrono Of The Last 50 Years?



## ghostdog (Oct 25, 2007)

I am thinking of adding a couple of mechanical chronographs to my collection. I would appreciate opinions as to which chronographs in other members opinions are are the most desirable of the last 50 years. I am leaning very much toward the Heuer from the 70s but would really appreciate any input or thought's. The other watch - if I can find one - that appeals to me is the 1970s Hamilton which has led to the CWC and the Precista intepretations see below.

Hamilton: 









CWC http://www.armywatch.co.uk/1970-chronograph-mechanical.htm

Pricista 









Clearly the Hamilton is the one to go for assuming it was the first watch of the type and not copied from something else!


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

The original CWC issue is IMHO the best looking though all the ones you metion are pretty similar - plus it's the one that comes up for sale on a more regular basis than the Precista and Hamilton - Timefactors do a good "clone" if that's what you're after.


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

I think Omega made one of those too... they all have the same movement inside


----------



## markffw (Mar 30, 2010)

They all look great to me , but i think the Precista has it on value.


----------



## Mantisgb (Oct 28, 2007)

CWC for me too excellent watches and the fact UK Forces used them adds to the flavor!


----------

